
Gene-Test Fraud Billed $2.1B to U.S. Medicare Program - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-27/gene-test-fraud-billed-2-1-billion-to-u-s-medicare-program
======
domnomnom
I wish there was more info such as what specifically the tests for. I know a
lot of genomic tests do a crazy high number of reads for specific regions, and
that's quite specific to a disease and/or prognosis.

